
Sorites paradox - solipsist
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sorites_paradox
======
Jabbles
I am not a philosopher, but in this particular example, what's wrong with
saying that a heap of sand does not solely depend on the number of grains, but
also their arrangement?

Edit: In fact, other people (hopefully more qualified) also find holes in this
wikipedia article:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Sorites_paradox#There_is_n...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Sorites_paradox#There_is_no_paradox)

